# A Test...



## SteelieSpin (Jun 18, 2010)

TC, what kind of marker/paint+brush do you use to write "Hutch" on the blank. I've tried a few different markers on the rods I've built but can't get it to look as nice as that.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

mechanical head said:


> I had that rod in my hands the other night and wow, what unbelievable power... All I can say is this fall Hutch is putting the hurt on up at Insta!!


Anything I would post as a response Whit would have to edit:lol:

To paraphrase Hutches post about the infommercial "after watching the first 30 minutes of this infommercial and seeing the guy in my dreames, it dawned on me what straight guy would..."


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

SteelieSpin said:


> TC, what kind of marker/paint+brush do you use to write "Hutch" on the blank. I've tried a few different markers on the rods I've built but can't get it to look as nice as that.


Pilot Metallic X-Fine Pen paint marker. They come in metallic silver or gold. They're about $6 at www.mudhole.com, which is where I get most of my supplies (except the blanks). 

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Pens-Markers/Pilot-Metallic-X-Fine-Pen


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good lord Hutch. :lol: God I love this time of year.:evil:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Anything I would post as a response Whit would have to edit:lol:
> 
> To paraphrase Hutches post about the infommercial "after watching the first 30 minutes of this infommercial and seeing the guy in my dreames, it dawned on me what straight guy would..."


You know, I distinctly remember one time where we crashed for the night up at Joe's cabin and I asked the question, "you want the top or the bottom?"

To which you quickly answered, "bottom--I want the bottom!" 

Thank God we were talking about a bunk bed...just sayin' :yikes:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> You know, I distinctly remember one time where we crashed for the night up at Joe's cabin and I asked the question, "you want the top or the bottom?"
> 
> To which you quickly answered, "bottom--I want the bottom!"
> 
> Thank God we were talking about a bunk bed...just sayin' :yikes:


I'm not the one ordering items from a web site called "Mud Hole":lol:



Really though, they have a pretty good catalogue.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

River Lady...apparently their is way more to this than you or I need to know! What was the original "test question"??


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm not the one ordering items from a web site called "Mud Hole":lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Really though, they have a pretty good catalogue.


We could probably make some serious coin if we built these and sold 'em at Tippy in a few weeks. :evilsmile

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Gaff-Building

Since you threw your back out on that one particular bobber hook set a couple years ago, I should hook you up with one of these dandy strap on rod holsters! No more rolling around in agony in the bottom of the boat for you, my friend--You'll be the Belle of the Ball wherever you go!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

foxfire69 said:


> River Lady...apparently their is way more to this than you or I need to know! What was the original "test question"??


Oh, something about TC wanting us to envy his meat stick!!! :lol:

But, him and TSS and the whole mud hole thing....I don't know...we'll leave that one alone and let them be.:lol::lol:

TC, I must say. Your display of your meat sticks is very impressive.:evil:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh, something about TC wanting us to envy his meat stick!!! :lol:
> 
> But, him and TSS and the whole mud hole thing....I don't know...we'll leave that one alone and let them be.:lol::lol:
> 
> *TC, I must say. Your display of your meat sticks is very impressive*.:evil:


Well, you know what they say about us skinny guys. :evil:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, you know what they say about us skinny guys. :evil:


 They need 2x4's and rope? :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

outfishin_ said:


> They need 2x4's and rope? :lol:


Crap, you busted a rib with that one.:lol::lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, you know what they say about us skinny guys. :evil:


 
Ummm......a good stiff back bone with just the right amount of flexibility....yet sensitive to the slightest of touch...yeah, now, that's a good meat stick!!:evil::lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

outfishin_ said:


> They need 2x4's and rope? :lol:


Nah, give me some credit--I'm far more high tech than that!


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

They're going to die anyways.....LOL!!!!!!:lol::lol: Good luck this fall Hutch!!!

Scott


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Hutch, ain't it time for one of your informative, humorous commentaries (threads) in the NW Rivers Forum concerning salmon fishing in general and some of the posts asking for the same info that has been posted again and again ad nauseum? I just thought about this when reading a post requesting news of salmon in a NW river when it has been said in here time and again that we need a sold cold front, some cooking rains and, very importantly, a turnover of the big lake's waters bringing colder water closer to shore........:lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Hutch, ain't it time for one of your informative, humorous commentaries (threads) in the NW Rivers Forum concerning salmon fishing in general and some of the posts asking for the same info that has been posted again and again ad nauseum? I just thought about this when reading a post requesting news of salmon in a NW river when it has been said in here time and again that we need a sold cold front, some cooking rains and, very importantly, a turnover of the big lake's waters bringing colder water closer to shore........:lol:


You know what I think would be neat? I wish this site had some sort of search function where, oh I don't know, you could type in something like "river salmon fishing" and it'd actually bring up all the past threads that discuss that sort of thing. Wouldn't that be cool if we had something like that? That would be awesome.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> You know what I think would be neat? I wish this site had some sort of search function where, oh I don't know, you could type in something like "river salmon fishing" and it'd actually bring up all the past threads that discuss that sort of thing. Wouldn't that be cool if we had something like that? That would be awesome.


Whatta revelation. Could you only enter the text "river salmon fishing" or could you enter "early kings", "casting for kings", "lures for salmon"...?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> You know what I think would be neat? I wish this site had some sort of search function where, oh I don't know, you could type in something like "river salmon fishing" and it'd actually bring up all the past threads that discuss that sort of thing. Wouldn't that be cool if we had something like that? That would be awesome.


 
That would be a great feature, if available at a cost that would make it feasible.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, the 9' Medium action crank bait meat stick I built this last spring got it first work in today.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh boy now you've done it; and me with at least three weeks to go until my annual salmon fishing trip! Congratulations; that is one nice looking fish.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

It's sad when you're on the water and can recognize someone by their meat stick. 

:yikes:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, the 9' Medium action crank bait meat stick I built this last spring got it first work in today.


 
Nice work Hutch.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

diztortion said:


> It's sad when you're on the water and can recognize someone by their meat stick.
> 
> :yikes:


 
No, that is just sick and wrong! :lol:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

diztortion said:


> It's sad when you're on the water and can recognize someone by their meat stick.
> 
> :yikes:


As long as it is wet and smells fishy it is a good thing, right???


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

RIVER LADY said:


> Nice work Hutch.


Yeah, that !


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, the 9' Medium action crank bait meat stick I built this last spring got it first work in today.


Oh man TC! You let the cat out of the bag now. Now everyone will know you can catch kings on firetiger deep Jr's!
I'm waiting to see the Ohio guys with the big yellow rods start painting their ticklers in fire tiger!
What you guys catchin em on Rufus?? Eh? Oh, fire tiger ticklers are da ticket Eli; dey hit em like mad!!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

wdf73 said:


> Oh man TC! You let the cat out of the bag now. Now everyone will know you can catch kings on firetiger deep Jr's!
> I'm waiting to see the Ohio guys with the big yellow rods start painting their ticklers in fire tiger!
> What you guys catchin em on Rufus?? Eh? Oh, fire tiger ticklers are da ticket Eli; dey hit em like mad!!


Too bad that's not a firetiger deep jr.. newb..


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

diztortion said:


> Too bad that's not a firetiger deep jr.. newb..


Correcto!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> firetiger deep Jr's


I'm sure you were just joking(maybe), but everybody and their brother throws those; which is why I don't use them. I'm sure lots will disagree, but I have more fun with eggs and bobbers then cranks.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'm sure you were just joking(maybe), but everybody and their brother throws those; which is why I don't use them. I'm sure lots will disagree, but I have more fun with eggs and bobbers then cranks.


It's 50/50--I love 'em both. Nothing beats a good crank slam or seeing that bobber drop and laying the wood to a fresh a** kicker.

And rarely do I use the Storm T-sticks, just sayin'


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

diztortion said:


> Too bad that's not a firetiger deep jr.. newb..


Okay Okay, you have to get technical on me!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

wdf73 said:


> Okay Okay, you have to get technical on me!


I'm just giving ya a hard time, no bad feelings. Storm lures all have a very distinctive eye. Also, most of the bills aren't clear.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

No hard feelings at all! Last year was the first year I ran cranks for kings, so I hope I can be excused for the mis ID??
If I can ask, just what is that bait?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

SR8 Rapala Shad Rap. It's very rare to see me throwing anything other than the Rapala products. 

I also hardly ever use them straight out of the box. I doctor them up with a little of this on some, a little of that on others and then they cease to become a Shad Rap and instead, become what I like to call "Hutch Raps." :lol:

But...Rapala, those are my fave lures by far, period.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> But...Rapala, those are my fave lures by far, period.


Same here. Never had too much success with storm products. Or any other brand of body bait style of lure for that matter. I have one smithwick suspending lure I throw out for walleye, but besides that, I'm all rapala
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have a place where you get them at a decent price? I have looked at the Shad Raps but the $7.00+ price tag in the last year or two scares me off.
If I snagged and lost one I would have to jump out of a tall building!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

wdf73 said:


> Do you have a place where you get them at a decent price? I have looked at the Shad Raps but the $7.00+ price tag in the last year or two scares me off.
> If I snagged and lost one I would have to jump out of a tall building!


That's about normal, honestly. 

Every spring or whenever, Cabela's has a Rapala sale where you can get the Shad Raps for about $5.50. When they have those, I order the f*** out them and stock up for the entire year in one shot. 

Right now, they've got the Rapala Minnow Raps on sale for $4.99. They're a skinnier version of the Shad Rap and a damn good lure as well. You want the MR9 (3 1/2"). They're more like a T-stick, but run better and have the same action as a Shad Rap. I use those quite a bit as well. 










http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> That's about normal, honestly.
> 
> Every spring or whenever, Cabela's has a Rapala sale where you can get the Shad Raps for about $5.50. When they have those, I order the f*** out them and stock up for the entire year in one shot.
> 
> ...


That there be my favorite stick...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Carpmaster said:


> That there be my favorite stick...


Oh, I have an absolute s*** load of both Shad Raps and Minnow Raps, just sayin' 

Most people just enjoy salmon fishing--Me, I LOVE it. It's my fave type of fishing, period, end of story. So, I tend to take it very seriously. Most people have a tackle bag--I have a tackle suit case, basically. My bag of death as I call it. To give you some idea how big this thing is, I have one of my 7 year old sons basically hugging it for scale. Thing weighs about 50lbs by the time I fill in the pockets with the Boga, pliers, split ring pliers, replacement hooks and split rings kit, spools of extra line, etc. That bag never leaves my sight when I'm out on the water or back at camp. LOL!!!  Like I said, I LOVE my salmon fishing...and when I got away from the flies on gravel thing that I did for many, many years and first got into this type of fishing (cranks), I had like three lures and lost all three. Then, every place in GR was sold out of what I needed. I swore to God that would never happen again.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> Oh, I have an absolute s*** load of both Shad Raps and Minnow Raps, just sayin'
> 
> Most people just enjoy salmon fishing--Me, I LOVE it. It's my fave type of fishing, period, end of story. So, I tend to take it very seriously. Most people have a tackle bag--I have a tackle suit case, basically. My bag of death as I call it. To give you some idea how big this thing is, I have one of my 7 year old sons basically hugging it for scale. Thing weighs about 50lbs by the time I fill in the pockets with the Boga, pliers, split ring pliers, replacement hooks and split rings kit, spools of extra line, etc. That bag never leaves my sight when I'm out on the water or back at camp. LOL!!!  Like I said, I LOVE my salmon fishing...and when I got away from the flies on gravel thing that I did for many, many years and first got into this type of fishing (cranks), I had like three lures and lost all three. Then, every place in GR was sold out of what I needed. I swore to God that would never happen again.


Dude thats frickin awesome!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ha ha, "Gut Chuckin Stuff":lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

